# Smok Stick Plus



## Greyz (25/6/16)

For a while I have been looking around for a easy EDC stick mod for work and when out and about. 
I looked at the subvod and the iJust2 but had issues with both. Subvod just wasn't airy enough and I have read too many stories about faulty iJust2 buttons to risk buying one.

I had seen the Smok Stick Plus online and now I was intrigued. Spoke with my mate Ugi and a few hundred bucks and a trade later, I'm now the owner of a brand new SS Smok Stick Plus.

So far I've been only using the .3 ohm Clapton coil it came with and I'm very impressed. The flavour tool a tank to really start to come through. Cloud volume is way beyond what I ever expected from a stick device.

I wanted to start a thread where we, Smok Stick Plus and Basic users, can discuss our devices and share our experiences. I believe there is a dual rba deck available, does anyone here have one or tried it? Also where can we get the RBA locally?









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/6/16)

Great thread @Greyz !

My experiences with low maintenance starter gear has been fairly limited but i would like to experiment more.

This looks like an interesting device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Greyz !
> 
> My experiences with low maintenance starter gear has been fairly limited but i would like to experiment more.
> 
> This looks like an interesting device



Thanks Silver, the SS finish and build quality are just gorgeous . I too thought this is a low budget, low maintenance starter kit but boy was I wrong. I can't speak for the Basic version, but the plus has a 24mm TFv4 Micro Plus tank and I wouldn't recommend it for beginners. The tank and coils were designed for DL hits which most beginner will not be comfortable with. 
I'd recommend it's for the slightly more experienced vaper that's looking for an easy to carry device to back up his mod's at home. Stock coils for convenience and an RBA to save on coils.

Stay tuned for more news

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/6/16)

I love the look of this setup. My IJust 2 button is on the verge of dying so this might be my next buy. Thanks for the write up bud. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (25/6/16)

@Greyz how much was it?


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Sprint said:


> @Greyz how much was it?



It retails for R699, the Basic kit is a little less. The Basic kit has a bigger battery but not the 24mm Micro Plus tank, just the std Micro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/6/16)

Greyz said:


> It retails for R699, the Basic kit is a little less. The Basic kit has a bigger battery but not the 24mm Micro Plus tank, just the std Micro.


Not much more than what the IJust sells for so that is a very decent price. I had the Micro One Kit and the tank is awesome. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Not much more than what the IJust sells for so that is a very decent price. I had the Micro One Kit and the tank is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I'm crushing on this little mod big time. Only thing is this stock fused clapton coil is a thirsty little bugger. I thought it was light on juice, well that was because I thought the juice capacity was 2ml. Looked online and saw it's actually 3.5ml, so it's using juice at almost twice the rate I thought it was

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Just found the Clapton RBA and the R2 Dual RBA on Fasttech 
Orders placed, just praying I get them before xmas


----------

